# Small Apartment



## Fletch (Feb 8, 2004)

I live by myself in a small, one bedroom apartment (610 square feet). I don't currently have any pets, but being a cat owner is at the top of my wish list right now. I had two growing up, and love visiting anyone and everyone I know that has cats.

A couple of questions...

1) I really like the idea of adopting two kittens so they can play with each other, keep each other company, etc when I am at work, out for the evening, or sleeping. However I am concerned that my apartment is too small for two cats to be comfortable. I do not want them to feel too confined, especially if they like chasing each other around. Do you think this is a valid concern or am I overanalyzing and two cats will adjust to the available space just fine?

2) Those of you who have cats in a small apartment, where do you keep the litterbox? There is a decent amount of space out of the way under the counter in the bathroom, or I could put it in the kitchen although it would be in the way a little bit there. What would be the pros and cons of both places in your opinion? I'm curious as to what other people do when even the small amount of space needed for a litterbox is somewhat scarce.

3) If I do decide to get two cats, is is pretty much impossible to find two littermates at a shelter? Or should I not even worry about it and the odds are high that two unrelated kittens will bond well? It just seems to me that in a small apartment it is even more important that they get along great with each other, not to mention that is the whole idea of having two to begin with is for each to have a companion they truly enjoy. I would not hesitate to get buy two littermates from a breeder if I felt it was the best option, however I would really prefer to provide a home for shelter cats if I can.

thanks


----------



## felinefanatic (Feb 8, 2004)

I dont think your apartment is too small, and you have pretty much covered all the pros of getting 2 kittens instead of 1 !
You will be suprised how many kittens are at the shelter and lots are litter mates, why not call first and find out ?
2 young kittens from different litters are more than likely going to bond and be bestest buddies, so no matter what, you're covered.

I have so many cats I dont keep track of the exact amount as they come and go all the time, but I have 5 permanent resident adult cats in my 2 bedroom apartment and they cope just fine.

I have invested in a catrun just a year ago, and I think that was money well spent, if you have any space on a balcony or veranda, I would highly recommend one. !! http://www.catnip.com.au/ this is where i got mine.

I have 14 litter trays all over my house, every single room has a tray somewhere, big rooms have 2 or 3 and the laundry has 3 also.
Wherever there is room ....
some of mine are hidden under small tables with lamps on them, I have a pretty cloth draped over the table and it hides the tray and the kitties get privacy ! just remember to check under there everyday and clean it when it needs it.
I have a super huge one in the bathroom under the bench/sink, I would say they are all 'out of sight' of guests and out of the way of being kicked or tipped over.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

I can't help on where to put the litterbox; ours is in the laundry room and it doesn't sound like you have one...but as for adopting 2, my littermates (brother and sister) fight worse than my non-related cats, so I don't know how important that really is. I'm all for saving a shelter cat rather than using a breeder, so best of luck in finding what you're looking for!


----------



## Sang72 (Feb 7, 2004)

I keep my litterbox in the bathroom, I was thinking of one of these http://www.1-cat-jewelry.com/cat-litter ... iture.html
someday. but man are they pricey.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Again this is just my experience, My flat is little as well and I have 4 cats, my litterboxes are in the kitchen cos my bathroom is so small, also 3 of my cats are related a mother cat and 2 boys and the two boys fight all the time.


----------



## Bug (Aug 23, 2003)

I too live in a very small one bedroom apt. I have 4 cats. I only brought the last two home together, the other 2 were brought home about 3 months apart. All my cats get along great with each other. They don't seem to mind the small apt. I have a tall cat tree they use alot when chasing each other. My neighbor downstairs never complains about the thundering herd, he calls them my "dogs". The only place I could fit a litterbox is under the bathroom sink. And that suits me just fine. I don't have a regular litterbox though, with room for only one and 4 cats....well I think you get the picture. I use a plastic storage box length 33 1/2" 15" wide and 6" deep. I use feline pine litter, never had an accident, they all use the same box no problems. When people ask why I chose Manx cats I tell them because my apt is so small I don't have room for cats with tails. :lol: 
Don't worry about your small apt. or not having littermates.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

I have a small one bedroom apartment, also.
I keep my litterboxes (2) in the dining room against a wall because I never use that room and we almost never have guests over. We eat in the living room.  I am thinking of getting one of those chinese screen things though, just because I am sure it doesnt look good to have a poopy litter box in the same room as a dinner table.  
I would say put it somewhere where there will never be a closed door and the cats can get to it easily.

As far as having multiple cats, I would think it best to get 2 young kittens at the SAME time no matter if they are litter mates or not. Little kittens get along with everything! I think the older they get the harder an introduction would be. I got Stix when he was 4mths and when he turned 9mths I got Kota and she was still a baby. It took them about 2 days to adjust but now they are buddies. Shelter kitties are a good idea, especially ones that have been in the same room together.

Although my apartment is small, they do have fun running around and jumping on the sofa, etc. They WILL find a way to play! I hope you let us know how things turn out!!!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Gee I have 2 male siblings needing homes.. Why do you live in GA?? lol that's to far away! :lol:


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I have a pretty small one bedroom (with one cat), and I wish I could have another cat to keep him company.

I used to keep my litter in my (small) bathroom, but due to the bathroom size I moved it under the dining room table (when I got a covered one). It frees up a lot of space, especially since I don't eat at the table offen.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

1) My apartment is two bedrooms; it's not too small but not very large either. There are two cats and two humans. They have plenty of space to chase each other and do whatever they'd like and mine seem very content with their space.

2) We have two baths, the litterbox goes in the larger bath. It is in the way, but it's a small inconvience that's totally worth having the cats. My suggestion is to make sure you keep up on the uptake of the box... it can get stinky in a small apartment very fast. Personally, I wouldn't want it in my kitchen or dining area... I cook a lot and wouldn't want to see that while cooking/eating.

3) Littermates are a good idea, and can be found. I don't believe it's necessary though. Two unrelated kittens and even two unrelated adults could bond very well. I don't think relation/gender/age have much to do with their socialization. I believe their personalities determine how well they'll get along. Wayne, another catforum member, will put a potential new cat near other cat cages at the shelter to see how the cat reacts. He says it's usually a good indicator of how they'll be when they stay together. It makes sense to me.

Shelter cats are just fine  Both of mine came from the local shelter and they're best pals. I adopted Punky as a young adult and Elly at 11 weeks.


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

We rent out a room from my cousin... It's a pretty big room as far as bedrooms go but small for a permanent living space, but my two cats get along ok in it.

We got my girl at 9 wks... when she was about 21wks, two more cats were introduced into the house. Gandalf got along great with Mooch, who is 4 1/2 yrs. (They are the best of friends) but neither of them liked Gigi (who was about 5 yrs.). When we moved out of that rental house, our old roommates asked if we wanted to take both Mooch and Gigi... since Gandalf and Mooch were best buds, we took Mooch. Apparently, since Gigi is now an only cat, she's more lovable than she was. (Mooch and Gigi grew up in the same house together and only tolerated each other)

Anyway, moral of the story is: It really depends on the cat. Some cats are just better being only cats, while others will get along with everyone.

But I agree, it would probably be easier with two kittens, or even one kitten and one adult.


----------



## Fletch (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the responses. This forum is great!

It sounds like I shouldn't worry about my apartment being too small for two cats. I guess that I just want to be sure I'm providing a good and comfortable life for my new friends. I think the bathroom is the place for the litterbox. There is space under the counter that one will fit in perfectly and I'm not using for anything else.

I next couple of weeks I'm going to visit some of the local animal shelters, and hopefully two sweet kitties will choose to own me. :wink:


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Just make sure you come back and show us some pictures of your new cat(s). 8)


----------

